# Grade 10 History Essay



## daniel12 (24 Apr 2013)

I have to write about 3 events during the 1900's that affected Canada's peacekeeping value.

The time frames are 

1900 - 1930 (I'm doing world war 1 although it wasn't passive peacekeeping)
1935 - 1965 (I'm doing Suez Crisis)
1965 - 1999 < This is the one I'm having trouble with. What's your guys' ideas? Preferably something with plenty of info on how it affected peacekeeping.

Thanks, Daniel


----------



## TSpoon (24 Apr 2013)

daniel12 said:
			
		

> I have to write about 3 events during the 1900's that affected Canada's peacekeeping value.
> 
> The time frames are
> 
> ...




Bosnia


----------



## jwtg (24 Apr 2013)

TSpoon said:
			
		

> Bosnia


Cyprus.

1900-1930 you could write about how the League of Nations failed to implement effective peacekeeping (hence WWII) and therefore left a void, which Canada could later fill, requiring effective peacekeeping.

Good luck.


----------



## daniel12 (24 Apr 2013)

jwtg said:
			
		

> Cyprus.
> 
> 1900-1930 you could write about how the League of Nations failed to implement effective peacekeeping (hence WWII) and therefore left a void, which Canada could later fill, requiring effective peacekeeping.
> 
> Good luck.



They have to be events not facts. Unless Canada specifically went on a mission to fill that void?


----------



## jwtg (24 Apr 2013)

daniel12 said:
			
		

> They have to be events not facts. Unless Canada specifically went on a mission to fill that void?


The formation of the League of Nations is an event, and it's important because it failed to effectively keep peace.  The UN came after WWII and has arguably been much more effective (at least in that sense).


----------



## daftandbarmy (25 Apr 2013)

daniel12 said:
			
		

> I have to write about 3 events during the 1900's that affected Canada's peacekeeping value.
> 
> The time frames are
> 
> ...



6 Day War, 1967
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/6_day_war


----------



## cphansen (25 Apr 2013)

daniel12 said:
			
		

> I have to write about 3 events during the 1900's that affected Canada's peacekeeping value.
> 
> The time frames are
> 
> ...



Daniel 

for 1900 - 1930  Try 1918 when the Canadians along with the British and Americans and Japanese occupied places in Russia in order to repossess weapons and supplies sold by the Allies to Czarist Russia.

It may not be classic peacekeeping but it certainly had elements of it.  As you research it you will find some fantastic tales including the Czech Legion.

One thing I can tell you is you will absolutely surprise your teacher, very few people are aware of these events, so I will not give you exact internet references


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Apr 2013)

SherH2A said:
			
		

> Daniel
> 
> for 1900 - 1930  Try 1918 when the Canadians along with the British and Americans and Japanese occupied places in Russia in order to repossess weapons and supplies sold by the Allies to Czarist Russia.
> 
> ...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/31st_Infantry_Regiment_(United_States)


----------



## Delaney1986 (25 Apr 2013)

The Rwandan Genocide was fairly significant. Someone suggested Bosnia as well.


----------



## OldSolduer (25 Apr 2013)

daniel12 said:
			
		

> I have to write about 3 events during the 1900's that affected Canada's peacekeeping value.
> 
> The time frames are
> 
> ...



Peacekeeping wasn't invented until 1956. 

Prior to then we fought wars. There was no such thing as "passive peacekeeping"

Medak Pocket. Look into that.


----------



## daniel12 (25 Apr 2013)

For the 1900-1930's one I'm going to do the League of Nations. Seems like a pretty good topic


----------



## Old Sweat (25 Apr 2013)

Without trying to put words in your mouth, it seems to me that the era of traditional blue beret peacekeeping died with the end of the Cold War. Up to then, both the East and West had a vested interest in keeping little wars under control. There was more or less cooperation in various missions, including some that were not UN sponsored. When the Soviet Union shattered and the Warsaw Pace broke up, some not very pleasant things began to happen in various places. For example, there was the breakup of the former Yugoslavia, which itself was created after the First World War. Peacekeeping, which had been relatively benign, became quite robust and dangerous. For quite a few years elements as diverse as the UN itself and the Canadian chattering classes and public at large failed to perceive what was happening.

Just my 2 cents, which with the demise of the penny, actually is zero.


----------



## daniel12 (27 Apr 2013)

Since I can't edit my OP anymore, here's an update. I need 3 reasons for each topic on how they affected Canada's peacekeeping value.

1900 - 1930 (I'm doing League of Nations   thanks to jwtg)

      - Failed to effectively keep peace
      -
      -

1935 - 1965 (I'm doing Suez Crisis)

      -
      -
      -

1965 - 1999 (I'm doing Bosnia    thanks to TSpoon)

      -
      - 
      -
 I will fill this in as I think of arguements/ you guys give me ideas. Thanks guys!


----------



## ramone96 (27 Apr 2013)

I have to write about 3 events during the 1900's that affected Canada's multiculturalism value.

The time frames are 

1900 - 1930 <This is the time period I need help with.. have any events I could use please?
1935 - 1965 (I'm doing Canadian Bill of Rights)
1965 - 1999 (I'm doing Multicultural Act)
Thanks, Ramone


----------



## PAdm (27 Apr 2013)

Holy cow. Do you need any of us to bring you a Tim's, type it up, bring it to school for you? You are missing the point of this assignment when you are asking for someone to tell you three topics then why they are important. I am hoping the parents on this forum stop writing this for you.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Apr 2013)

Yup. They got their info. We're not doing it for them.

Locked

---Staff---


----------

